# Fall Open Day at the RGSEast



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago we had fun at Rog's RGSEast in Maryland. (I only just got my new laptop cranking on the photos, but I am surprised no-one else posted any pics.)

Of course, I had lots of my EBT stuff with me. Here's #15 storming through Rico with a standard gauge (re-trucked to 3') boxcar behind the tender where the crew can keep an eye on it.











The Fat Controller was admiring the tidiness of his railroad from the platform of his Business Car, EBT #20 "Orbisonia".











Geoff brought along his RY Models EBT #27 Caboose prototype with the full interior.






















Jack Thompson had his Frick engine load - here it is coming through the "canyon" 











_It was a dark and stormy night . ._ Actually the rain held off, so photo conditions remained great. Here's #15 with the hoppers on the high line.












And finally, the Fat Controller taking an inspection spin behind his own loco, #26. [Actually, there never was a #26 - that's an Aristo flight of fantasy. The President of EBT had old #1 rebuilt to haul his car, which looked similar but was a 2-6-0. I guess an LGB Mogul chassis is required to set things straight!]


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I just wanna let you know, some of those pictures are so realistic, it's actually jarring to see a real live 1:1 human standing in the background... 

I love scale modelling, and you folks have taken it to the nth degree. 

My compliments to one and all! 

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

some of those pictures are so realistic, it's actually jarring to see a real live 1:1 human standing in the background 
Robert, 
We try - and I wish mine were as good as some of the models you see here. 
P.S. The 'human' in pic 3 on the right with his back to me is the host, Roger. 


The picnic table doesn't add to the realism either! Actually, as the layout winds around Roger's workshop, it is tough tp get photos without the building in them. 

Like this (20 sec video):


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos love to see what everyone else is running. Great weathering job on engine and rolling stock.


----------

